# Fall is in the air



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, fall is fast approaching and there is still a ton (Tonne for you metric dudes) of work to get done before the winter. 
Colours are changing fast and the leaves are starting to fall.... maybe that's why they call it the fall.. who would have thought!
Anyways, I was inspired by cublover and his pictures of his drive through the country, and thought I'd thow a thread out there to see how the rest of the world is looking at this time of the year.
Here's my back yard, just a stones throw east of the Great Lakes.....

Here's a few of the maples changing
























Here's a shot of that barn from my path out to the woods







Here's a shot showning how much work the yard still needs because of the construction going on around here!







Here's a shot of the horse shelter that I built, the first year we were here, to help the horses get through the winter.







And last but not least, Xeta( sounds like Zeta) enjoying a little warmth from the sunshine.








Some great scenery around this area, great for taking a cruise on the bike... not too hot, not too cold.
Anyone else been out and about enjoying some of this weather? Farmertim must be getting into the spring weather down under!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Picture postcards there Bill.
By the looks of leaves mother nature not going to spend much time painting our leaves this year.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful pics.

While we are mostly evergreens, the maples we do have are turning. Love the fall colors.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The fall is the best time of the year... except for summer and spring! I am getting to like winter as well!
what is one to do!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Fall does give one easy peaceful feeling.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure does.

:grapevine
'cause I get a peaceful easy feeling
And I know you won't let me down
'cause I'm already standing...
I'm already standing...
Yes, I'm already standing on the ground
Oh, oh 


:grapevine

Brought to you by the Eagles!!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are a few fall pictures from our old place near Salem Or. As I said prior, most of our trees are evergreens. The few plant varieties we do have that turn fall colors, we do appreciate.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow Mickey, that is quite the place. Beautiful pictures.
By the way, what is that plant in the last couple of pictures? We have a couple of those acreoss the road, and we were thinking of digging them up ad bringing them over to our yard. They are pretty cool!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Wow Mickey, that is quite the place. Beautiful pictures.
> By the way, what is that plant in the last couple of pictures? We have a couple of those acreoss the road, and we were thinking of digging them up ad bringing them over to our yard. They are pretty cool!


Good old 'stinkweed'!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Fall does give one easy peaceful feeling.


Yup, that the cold will be driven into your bones, that the roads will be icing up for the commute to town, and soon, we'll be plowing the snow everytime you turn around. Thomas, that ain't no easy feeling.......... That's a "Time to move to Florida" feeling!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"That's a "Time to move to Florida" feeling!"
Indeed,least the geese and ducks have it figure out.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

pogobill said:


> Wow Mickey, that is quite the place. Beautiful pictures.
> By the way, what is that plant in the last couple of pictures? We have a couple of those acreoss the road, and we were thinking of digging them up ad bringing them over to our yard. They are pretty cool!


The first pic is of a funeral home down town. Has that New England look to me especially in the fall. Both the wife and I had our folks services there. The last 2 pics is a Sumac that was at our old place. Both pics are of the same plant, just taken at different times. Oh, the second pic is of a vine maple that was out back.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Leaves are starting to turn here in Tn winter wont be far behind its supposed to be 37 here Saturday night.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A Sumac tree... Are you out west by chance? When I lived in the west, I lived not too far from a place called Sumac Ridge... it was a winery I think. Cool tree, and not quite like the one I was talking about around here.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Well, fall is fast approaching and there is still a ton (Tonne for you metric dudes) of work to get done before the winter.
> Colours are changing fast and the leaves are starting to fall.... maybe that's why they call it the fall.. who would have thought!
> Anyways, I was inspired by cublover and his pictures of his drive through the country, and thought I'd thow a thread out there to see how the rest of the world is looking at this time of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well MBTRAC, those vibrate yellows and such are lovely, but not in that context! Wow, I would loose my marbles if I had to worry about that every year... As farmertim mentioned to me, I gather that therre are building codes and restrictions to reduce the hazard.
As for the first picture, that is a lovely garden. I like those colours that you have in those shrubs and trees. What are the blue ones? We have some wild flowers around here that are that sort of colour. 
















Nice place... it that yours?


----------



## TINBENDER7 (Apr 2, 2011)

here is late fall in Florida, with the oranges on the trees. It is starting to cool here also 70 at night 90 in the day. Come om down and enjoy our tractor show season


----------



## axemurderer (Sep 2, 2009)

*1948 Ford 8N*


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

We actually have some magnificent spring colours from all the new growth, particularly in the more temperate zones.

Some areas have an eclectic mix of trees and shrubs from the cooler european climes so that we can enjoy some autumn colour as well.
I really appreciate the photos of those maples and all the other deciduous trees. It reminds me of when I used to walk to school in Liverpool through the leaves.

Thanks for posting them.
Cheers.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Well MBTRAC, those vibrate yellows and such are lovely, but not in that context! Wow, I would loose my marbles if I had to worry about that every year... As farmertim mentioned to me, I gather that therre are building codes and restrictions to reduce the hazard.
> As for the first picture, that is a lovely garden. I like those colours that you have in those shrubs and trees. What are the blue ones? We have some wild flowers around here that are that sort of colour.
> View attachment 15468
> 
> ...


They're cool looking wild flowers.

Thanks for the compliment on our gardens, though I must admit I had to consult with my wife to get all the plant names - the distant purple flowering trees are Jacaranda's, there some purple & white Iris in the foreground mixed in with purple/white Agapanthus & on the bottom corner is a purple/pink Hydrangea's - I learn something new every day.....I usually try to steer clear of the gardening & stick within my limitations of crops/livestock.. 

These controlled hazard burns, are in a seasonal context akin to you guys clearing snow, all just part & parcel of our annual maintenance workload.
Bushfires, like most things if you want the best possible outcome are all in the preparation - that's why we conduct these seasonal controlled hazard reduction burns, though they look pretty spectacular it's all reasonably safe/low key & in the event of a major fire gives us containment lines to work to/from....so far over the years with a bit of preparation/experience of a few generations & a lot of good luck even in the worst conditions we haven't lost too much.... 
There's a few things you count on with Bushfires around here- They're inevitable. largely predicable & usually take a defined path through the landscape, so if you don't plan to live & work around them best you leave early when there's major fire...... Trouble is people keep build in places they shouldn’t, have little if any experience with fires, have no fire "plan" contingency or independent water source, leave it to the last minute to prepare, somehow think there'll be a fire truck at every house to save them, then panic & try to outrun a major fire.......can be unfortunately a fatal combination.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

The Jacarandas look great the MB, i am champing at the bit to get to my new garden at the new place to get some real colour going.
Cheers


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

farmertim said:


> The Jacarandas look great the MB, i am champing at the bit to get to my new garden at the new place to get some real colour going.
> Cheers


Thanks Tim, the Jacarandas are the earliest they've ever been this year (usually mid/late Nov) so it's looking like a hot summer is heading our way!!!!
Keep us all updated with developing your new place - must admit I like the initial landscaping/creating bit & turning a cow paddock into some semblance of a home garden was kinda fun over the past 20yrs, just not big on the garden maintenance side (unless it's with a minimum of a chainsaw.....)


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Jacarandas??


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Jacarandas??


Grow to a fair size being mature at c.70'+ & may have blooms from purple to vivid blue flowers ( & rarley white )usually late spring/ early summer - like well drained soil, handle droughts fine & willl live through frosts & the occassional below zero freeze - the trees have an big umbrella like canopy, once they drop the flowers, their leaves are like small all green frond leaves c.1/4" x 1/8" through summer (good shade trees), turn yellow in Autumn & drop everthingthing in winter - not too good near houses as they block gutters & if you park your car under they the small leaves get into everything....I've seen some in Florida, California & Arizona when I was in the 'States.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a nice tree I would like to find one to plant here I dont know if it would survive in Tn though. I have been planting alot of evergreen trees in the past few years that way you enjoy the green all year long. I have an acre lot, and we have 26 evergreen trees on it now 12 blue tip junipers, 11 leyland cypress, and 3 white pine trees. Also 3 sugar maples, 1 elm, 1 sweetgum, 2 ornamental plums, 1 oranamental peach, and 2 crepe myrtle trees. So anyway my wife says no more trees I say Ok, and then I buy another one.. My next tree would be a mimosa, and try to locate a Jacaranda.


http://www.google.com/search?q=mimo...v&sa=X&ei=LdN-ULD3Eozy9gSx9oHgBw&ved=0CDMQsAQ


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

wjjones - Jacaranda's in TN? Might be a challenge, I once spent a winter in Memphis & as I recalled it was like "brrrr" cold........though kept warm thanks to the bar at the Peabody & some down in Beale St...what a arty:time 

Your fall =Our Spring: Australian Native Bottle Brush now flowering:-


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

MBTRAC said:


> wjjones - Jacaranda's in TN? Might be a challenge, I once spent a winter in Memphis & as I recalled it was like "brrrr" cold........though kept warm thanks to the bar at the Peabody & some down in Beale St...what a arty:time
> 
> Your fall =Our Spring: Australian Native Bottle Bush now flowering:-




I guess they prefer a warmer climate Thankyou for the tip.. Cheers..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

MBTRAC said:


> wjjones - Jacaranda's in TN? Might be a challenge, I once spent a winter in Memphis & as I recalled it was like "brrrr" cold........though kept warm thanks to the bar at the Peabody & some down in Beale St...what a arty:time
> 
> Your fall =Our Spring: Australian Native Bottle Bush now flowering:-


That is one neat bush, or tree. Does it give off a smell?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> That is one neat bush, or tree. Does it give off a smell?


No doesn't give off a smell as such, but fills the air with pollen so attracts lots of bees & birds (& can make some people sneeze a bit...). 
Bottle Brushes, depending on the species can be shrubs c. 2-6' or trees up c.40' - mainly red but you also see them in orange, white, yellow & shades of green.
The photo's are of a weeping bottle brush now about 15', we transplanted a few into our house garden from the wild plants that grow along the farm creeks.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Today was the BEST day I've had for weeks! About noon, a daughter text me. "We will be there for dinner". I text another daughter and told her that her sister would be here this evening and I would hit the market on the way home from work. Dinner about 6:00.
I run to the market. 8# of ground chuck marked down to $1.95#!! Portibello mushrooms, $1.85! 6 bell peppers, $1.99! On and on it went.. I gathered enough food for 2X as many for $30!!
I started prepping the vegi-medley, mixing a really great 'burger' concoction as the first daughter arrived. The second daughter showed up about 6:10. 
I had 6 Grandkids, 2 daughters, a wonderful son-in-law, way too much really good food and a day that the Lord made 74degrees!
As the evening progressed, it got cooler, so the fire pit was lit off.

A GREAT time was had by all! My neck kinda hurts from all the 'HUGGS'!!


We ALL needed a day like this!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

These things are what gets us through rough times. I'm glad you have that support,Cub. My best to all.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

All fantastic pics...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

29 here last night but still no hard freeze yet.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Only fall, but wind pushed me inside tonite. Since I had wood burning, since I LOVE to cook over fire, I came up with a plan.
I 'practiced' cooking on a wood stove.
******* taters, onions, green peppers, portibella mushrooms, onions, carrots, 1/3 stick of butter, some sea salt, YUMMM!! 
the stove was too hot, so I stuck my stuff in an old 12" cast as a heat sink. Keeps it from burning up.
I LOVE to cook on a real fire!! I get to do it in my kitchen!!


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Cublover:
mighty good looking feed you,ve got cooked up... Only thing missing,for me, would be a bottle of deer meat..Plan to remedy that in the next two weeks..
I grew up in a house heated with wood,and a large wood burning kitchen range for cooking. I hope to get back to that within a year,after reno is completed


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes or a bottle of moose! Haven't had that in years... washed down with some tea bag rum!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Yes or a bottle of moose! Haven't had that in years... washed down with some tea bag rum!


How about fried moose steak and screech! :dazed:


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

pogobill said:


> The fall is the best time of the year... except for summer and spring! I am getting to like winter as well!
> what is one to do!!
> 
> View attachment 15359
> ...


Wow loved the old horse spreader!!Remonds me of the one as a kid. I was the one on the seat all the time


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

pogobill said:


> The fall is the best time of the year... except for summer and spring! I am getting to like winter as well!
> what is one to do!!
> 
> View attachment 15359
> ...


Loved the converted horse spreader, Looks just like the one rode on as a kid. Sharp 8N too!!!!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

A beautiful Spring day today @ c25C/79F, sun in the morning, thunderstorms & the glorious smell of Spring rain in the afternoon (my "rain dance" must be working given us these much needed falls).
Photo's below - Not much to look at in most of the paddocks other than bare cultivation & tractor covering ground, though the house gardens are starting to look "blooming" good......
Heading down trucking some gear to one of the irrigated farms/feedlot tomorrow for a few days work with the guys & to see how our lucerne (aka - alfalfa ) & other hay/forage crops are shaping up


----------

